# 4/6/21 Scamp Trip



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Finally had a decent weather window to take a long run offshore (180 miles round trip) out of Pensacola Pass. Caught perfect size pinfish with traps off the dock which is unusual for this time of year. 

Loaded up the boat and shoved off at 4:30 am. Made our first stop at 7:30. Had our limit of big scamp by noon fishing 220’ to 270’.

Seas were as predicted with fairly calm early on when running in the dark then kicked up a bit when the sun came up. By mid day wind was around 10 mph with 2’ white caps. 96” Rhodan worked great all day. Not much of a current so 12 oz weights worked fine. 

Made a move to 800’ and caught a couple golden tile. Made three quick stops on the way in and caught our 3 trigger and a couple mingo. The big trigger probably went 7+ lbs.

Back at the dock at 6 pm. Boat and fish cleaned by 7:30. In bed at 9:00. Didn’t feel my head hit the pillow. 

Already looking for the next weather window😂😂


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great report!!! Thanks for the info and glad you all had a good day, great eats for sure!!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Scamp!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice report...great trip for sure.


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Good news, I will be watching the weather for an opportunit.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job getting out there and bringing home the groceries. Thanks for the report!


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

INCREDIBLE JOB!! Thx for the report


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Very nice grade of scamps there! Tight work


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope this year I can catch these groupers, If I came back with that many groupers you guys would be sick of me talking about it. lol


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Quality scamp for sure.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Great job cap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

What kind of bait? I'm hoping to get my boat ready to go soon, and I was wondering if live cigs are around.


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

jplvr said:


> What kind of bait? I'm hoping to get my boat ready to go soon, and I was wondering if live cigs are around.


Used pinfish that we caught the day before in traps off the dock. Scamp love small to medium size pinfish and since you can catch the pinfish the day before, you can leave early and not have to stop for bait on the way out.


----------

